# Programma per scrivere cd-dvd

## GaugeTheory

Ero rimasto piacevolmente sorpreso da k3b quando usavo kde.

Ora però sto passando a fluxbox e ho intenzione di smergiare tutto il blocco kde quando avrò raggiunto un'esperienza sufficiente. Mi serve, dunque, un programma che scriva cd-dvd, cancelli cd-dvd, scriva e crei iso che abbia la stessa potenza di k3b.

Ho provato bashburn, che, sebbene vada solo da terminale, fa veramente di tutto coi cd. Non fa nulla, però, coi dvd: ho provato a cancellarne uno, ma mi dice di non poterlo fare e mi consiglia di andare a cercare cdr-prodvd qui. Non ho capito che tipo di programma sia, ma so che ha una licenza limitata (senza licenza si può scrivere fino a 1GB ma non oltre), e questo mi piace assai poco  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Chiedo a voi del forum cosa posso fare.

Grazie

Ciao !![/url]

----------

## Ghostraider

Ciao, non ho capito bene se proprio non vuoi applicativi kde per ora, però c'è un'interessantissimo progetto di motaboy che ti permette di installare pacchetti kde ad hoc senza trascinarti dipendenze non desiderate, così da avere solo il software che realmente ti interessa.

Questo perchè K3b  è probabilmente il miglior software che ti permette di fare cio che ti serve in tutta tranquillità.

Naturalmente sempre IMHO.

Ciao.

----------

## n3mo

Io, che preferisco gnome a kde, Ã¨ un pÃ² che uso graveman. E' carino, provalo!

----------

## lan

anche io preferisco k3b o al max cdrecord  da shell per i backup sui serveri

----------

## GaugeTheory

 *Ghostraider wrote:*   

> Ciao, non ho capito bene se proprio non vuoi applicativi kde per ora, però c'è un'interessantissimo progetto di motaboy che ti permette di installare pacchetti kde ad hoc senza trascinarti dipendenze non desiderate, così da avere solo il software che realmente ti interessa.
> 
> Questo perchè K3b  è probabilmente il miglior software che ti permette di fare cio che ti serve in tutta tranquillità.
> 
> Naturalmente sempre IMHO.
> ...

 

La cosa mi interessa molto. Con motaboy potrei tenere k3b anche dopo aver ucciso tutto kde? Dove posso saperne di più su motaboy?

----------

## grentis

eh eh...motaboy e' una persona... :Laughing: 

cmq se cerchi nel forum qualcosa tipo "divisione kde" dovresti trovarlo facilmente

----------

## oRDeX

Io anche uso fluxbox ed uso k3b, solo che quando l'ho installato, il tool di motaboy era ancora in fase di sviluppo e quindi non ho goduto delle fantastiche utilità, però ti consiglio a te di farlo  :Razz:  in modo da poterti godere k3b senza problemi

----------

## Sparker

Per usare k3b sono necessarie solo le QT e kdelibs, settando oppurtunamente le USE (-art e -kde)

(poi non capisco questa fissa di alcuni di usare solo QT o solo GTK, ma usate le applicazioni che preferite e fregatevene di quel misero centinaio di Mb che risparmiereste)

----------

## oRDeX

la cosa brutta è quando devi usare quel misero centinaio di MB per un tool che ti occupa dai 20 ai 400kb  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Thundah

Utilizzi nerolinux e risolvi il problema  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Anch'io uso fluxbox+k3b.. cmq ho notato che alcune iso fatte preumibilmento con alchool120% per windows nn vengono masterizzate da k3b mentre cdrecord le masterizza ma poi il cd risulta vuoto  :Confused: 

Vi è mai capitata una cosa del genere?

----------

## rakim

 *Thundah wrote:*   

> Utilizzi nerolinux e risolvi il problema 

 

E' gratuito???  :Confused: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> La cosa mi interessa molto. Con motaboy potrei tenere k3b anche dopo aver ucciso tutto kde? Dove posso saperne di più su motaboy?

 

guarda che k3b ti richiede solo le qt e le kdelibs che difficilmente possono essere spezzettate (e che richiedono complessivamente almeno 1,5 ore di compilazione...) penso che meno di così tu non possa ottenere....

il progetto di motaboy serve per le persone che vogliono un applicativo di kde contenuto in uno dei "pacchettoni" kde (tipo kde-multimedia) ma che non vogliono il resto del pacchetto.... k3b non ricade in questa categoria

 *rakim wrote:*   

>  *Thundah wrote:*   Utilizzi nerolinux e risolvi il problema  
> 
> E' gratuito??? 

 

no, mi pare sia a pagamento come la versione windows... e poi non è gpl  :Wink:  perché usare un software proprietario quando le alternative opensource funzionano meglio?

----------

## innerbrain

Cito dal sito di nero:

NeroLINUX is FREE of charge if you register:

A Full Version of Nero Software Version 6.3 or higher

Retail Version or Downloaded Version

Please note: This offer is not for OEM or demo version users.

As an OEM user you can upgrade for a special discount offer if you register your product.

Quindi se hai già una copia registrata di nero quello per linux è gratis

----------

## oRDeX

BHe penso che avere una copia registrata per windows voglia dire aver acquistato una copia  :Razz:  cmq come dice cazzantonio: utilizziamo sw opensource che funziona meglio!  :Laughing: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dunque anche col tool di motaboy non riesco a levarmi dalle scatole le kdelibs...  :Sad: 

Non esistono altre alternative?

----------

## gutter

 *GaugeTheory wrote:*   

> Dunque anche col tool di motaboy non riesco a levarmi dalle scatole le kdelibs... 
> 
> 

 

Quale tool? Parli degli split degli ebuilds di KDE?

----------

## n3m0

Gnome BAKER

In più ci sono topic come questo dove se ne parla...

----------

## Thundah

È vero che nerolinux non è free e non è opensource, però vi ricordo che nero è il miglior software di masterizzazione che esista. Forse la versione 2 per linux non è ancora il max (dvd video non funzionano sui dvd player di casa), ma credo che le prossime versioni miglioreranno. Nerolinux può essere un'alternativa per coloro che magari hanno un masterizzatore mal supportato da cdrecord-proDVD o DVD+RW-TOOLS...

Mauro

----------

## Cazzantonio

che nero sia il miglior software di masterizzazione è tutto da dimostrare... scusa, ma se un cd o un dvd che escono dal masterizzatore funzionano sia con nero, sia con dvd+rw tools e cdrdao, da cosa si stabilisce se un software è migliore di un'altro? dall'interfaccia grafica?

----------

## Thundah

Guardando il dvd vedi che se l'hai scritto con k3b si notano gli sbalzi di velocità mentre se è stato fatto con nero no... inoltre mi era capitato di riuscire a burnare con nerolinux o con gear pro linux, ma non con k3b/xcdroast (non con questo dvd burner cmq). 

Cmq l'interfaccia di k3b è piu carina di quella di nerolinux...

----------

## GaugeTheory

Premetto che non installerò MAI nerolinux: non mi è mai piaciuto nero, figuriamoci la versione linux...  :Confused: 

Quanto a gnome baker, c'è nel portage tree? Sotto quale nome? Quali dipendenze ha?

Sospetto che voglia le librerie gnome, ma la mia intenzione è installare un programma che non abbia bisogno né delle librerie di gnome, né di quelle di kde. Altrimenti mi potrei benissimo tenere k3b, no?  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Anche se mi secca dirlo, non posso negare una parte di verità nelle parole di Thundah

/me che ovviamente userà sempre e comunque sw libero (a parte i drivers nvidia e i giochi)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

Perchè anzichè parlare a discapito del sw libero, quindi a favore di quello closed, non facciamo di tutto per migliorarlo?

----------

## n3mo

@GaugeTheory

Puoi trovare l'ebuild qui.

...io lo stÃ² provando adesso.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## n3mo

 *Quote:*   

> ...io lo stÃ² provando adesso. 

 

Moolto carino.

----------

## redmatrix

Non so quale hardware e quali lettori dvd usate voi ma io tra nero e k3b non ho nessuna differenza, il lettore che ho attaccato alla tv (un amstrad dx3010 pagato 40 euri) non fa una piega ne con i dvd ne con i divx, fluidi e perfetti (sarà che ho un pioneer drv-108, boh).

Cmq, ho provato graveman ed è davvero un programmillo funzionale, certo non è all'altezza di k3b (che uso tuttora) ma in quanto a leggerezza è sicuramente superiore. Unica pecca è che attualmente non è in grado di copiare dvd e masterizzare iso per dvd (in pratica è in grado solo di creare dvd dati) mentre per i cd tutto ok.

----------

## neryo

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq, ho provato graveman ed è davvero un programmillo funzionale, certo non è all'altezza di k3b (che uso tuttora) ma in quanto a leggerezza è sicuramente superiore. Unica pecca è che attualmente non è in grado di copiare dvd e masterizzare iso per dvd (in pratica è in grado solo di creare dvd dati) mentre per i cd tutto ok.

 

beh graveman... non e' nient'altro che un interfaccia grafica a cdrecord, mkisofs, readcd! che versione di cdrecord utilizzi?

----------

## redmatrix

Questa:

```

cdrecord -version

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

on-the-fly encryption (version 1.0-rc1) built-in, (C) 2004,2005 Maximilian Decker

```

Cmq anche k3b è solo una interfaccia, ma dipende sempre come uno usa le varie librerie ti pare?

----------

## lavish

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Perchè anzichè parlare a discapito del sw libero, quindi a favore di quello closed, non facciamo di tutto per migliorarlo?

 

Infatti è quello che penso anche io  :Wink:  Ho solo fatto una constatazione... cd-record non è il top (anzi..  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ciò non toglie che continuerò ad usarlo ovviamente.

----------

## neryo

 *redmatrix wrote:*   

> Questa:
> 
> ```
> 
> cdrecord -version
> ...

 

Non credo sia solo un interfaccia...  :Rolling Eyes:  ha la propria implementazione a low level per masterizzare.... almeno credo!

invece graveman usa proprio cdrecord!

----------

## lavish

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Non credo sia solo un interfaccia...  ha la propria implementazione a low level per masterizzare.... almeno credo!

 

uhm.. io credo di no  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Non credo sia solo un interfaccia...  ha la propria implementazione a low level per masterizzare.... almeno credo! 
> 
> uhm.. io credo di no 

 

ok mi sono espresso male.. volevo dire che non si appoggia ad altri tools, chiaramente l implementazione di low level e' fatta dal kernel...  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *www.k3b.org wrote:*   

> Welcome to K3b - CD/DVD Kreator for KDE
> 
> K3b is a CD and DVD burning application for Linux systems optimized for KDE. It provides a comfortable user interface to perform most CD/DVD burning tasks like creating an Audio CD from a set of audio files or copying a CD. While the experienced user can take influence in all steps of the burning process the beginner may find comfort in the automatic settings and the reasonable K3b defaults which allow a quick start. The actual burning in K3b is done by the command line utilities cdrecord, cdrdao, and growisofs.
> 
> 

 

Non intendevo fare il pignolo prima  :Razz: 

----------

## neryo

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *www.k3b.org wrote:*   Welcome to K3b - CD/DVD Kreator for KDE
> 
> K3b is a CD and DVD burning application for Linux systems optimized for KDE. It provides a comfortable user interface to perform most CD/DVD burning tasks like creating an Audio CD from a set of audio files or copying a CD. While the experienced user can take influence in all steps of the burning process the beginner may find comfort in the automatic settings and the reasonable K3b defaults which allow a quick start. The actual burning in K3b is done by the command line utilities cdrecord, cdrdao, and growisofs.
> 
>  
> ...

 

ok! Si infatti.. non ne ero sicuro.. ora si!  :Wink: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Dunque d3b si appoggia ai programmi cdrecord, cdrdao, and growisofs. Suppongo che questi non necessitino delle kdelibs.

Esistono delle interfacce grafiche carine per questi programmi?

----------

## berus

Ciao, dato che sul pc di casa ho KDE con un k3b che funziona benissimo leggendo questo post ho deciso di installarlo anche sul portatile (Fluxbox) con le USE -kde -arts .. I problemi sono due: il primo riguarda il messaggio che esce alla partenza del programma (solito errore dei permessi di root per cdrdao e cdrecord).

screen

Ho letto che il k3bsetup esiste viene "installato" solo con il pacchetto kde completo.. è vero? Altrimenti come si può risolvere il problema?

L'altro problema è quello che se provo a scrivere un cd non appena clicco sul pulsante burn k3b crolla.. 

```
marco@genbook ~ $ k3b

Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-marco"

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

k3b: WARNING: KGenericFactory: instance requested but no instance name or about data passed to the constructor!

KCrash: Application 'k3b' crashing...

Unable to start Dr. Konqi
```

Credo però sia da attribuire al problema dei permessi.. 

Consigli?  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  Grazie!

----------

## redmatrix

 *Quote:*   

> Credo però sia da attribuire al problema dei permessi.. 
> 
> Consigli?   Grazie!

 

Non credo che dipenda da permessi, di solito k3b ti avvisa con una finestra di errore o di warning se c'è qualcosa che non puo fare a causa di permessi mancanti, il fatto che crashi invece lo vedo più come un bug o come un "errore di compilazione" da parte tua.

Resta il fatto che avere k3b o altri programmi "evoluti" pienamente funzionanti comporta l'installazione di un numero abbastanza cospicuo di dipendenze, in poche parole non mi pare che ci siano programmi per xfce, fluxbox e altri wm/dm minori che siano in grado di fare quello che fanno appunto k3b & co.

Dipende dall'uso che uno ne fa ma per evitare di sovraccaricare l'installazione forse sarebbe meglio usare la shell per masterizzare oppure crearsi degli script ad hoc o come alternativa si possono usare script con interfacce grafiche tipo zenity o xdialog (o addirittura per console le curses).

PS: io ho installato k3b versione 0.11.18 con kernel 2.6.11-r4 e tutto fila liscio.[/quote]

----------

## berus

Ciao, 

secondo me il crash dipende dal discorso dei permessi in quanto l'ho provato come root e funziona.. 

Come dicevo la mia è stata una prova.. solo che poter installare il programma ma non poter utilizzare il k3bsetup..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Seganlo anche il programma gnomebaker (http://gnomebaker.sf.net) l'ebuild lo travate qui

----------

## n3mo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Seganlo anche il programma gnomebaker (http://gnomebaker.sf.net) l'ebuild lo travate qui

 

Dopo un paio di settimane di utilizzo, lo consiglio vivamente a tutti.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3mo wrote:*   

> Dopo un paio di settimane di utilizzo, lo consiglio vivamente a tutti.

 

Il mio problema e' che ha troppe dipendenze gnome, pero' sembra interessante... ho anche scoperto che c'era un thread gia' aperto al riguardo

----------

## n3mo

 *Quote:*   

> Il mio problema e' che ha troppe dipendenze gnome, pero' sembra interessante... ho anche scoperto che c'era un thread gia' aperto al riguardo

 

Verissimo, ma per chi come me usa gnome è una vera manna dal cielo, prova a vedere l'output emerge -pv k3b su un sistema che utilizza gnome........ebbene sì, le kdelibs!

----------

